# outpunting your coverage



## Garin

Zdravím, všechny!
V batmanovském komiksu, který právě překládám, se hovoří o diplomatovi, který se v Indii oženil s bollywoodskou herečkou, což je okomentováno slovy: "...tomu se říká *outpunting your coverage*." Vysvětlení, co to znamená v angličtině, je na internetu dost, třeba tady, ale nejsem si jist, jestli má pro to nějaké použitelné a obecně známé úsloví i čeština. V zásadě se to používá v případě, kdy ma průměrný muž silně nadprůměrně krásnou manželku (nebo kluk holku), původ toho anglického úsloví pochází prý z výraziva amerického fotbalu. Nenapadlo by vás něco podobně barvitého?
Předem díky.


----------



## AllTaken

Momentálně mě nic originálního a barvitého nenapadá, tak jen nahodím obyčejné "nasadit laťku vysoko" nebo "ukousnout si velké sousto".
Možná trochu volnější překlad by mohlo být i "kdo nehraje, nevyhraje", "odvážnému štěstí přeje", "i slepá veverka občas najde oříšek".


----------



## Hrdlodus

Něco s tučným kontem - zlatokopka.


----------



## morior_invictus

Možná něco jako: "...tomu se říká _hrát (to na) vyšší ligu / kopnout míč dál než se očekávalo / překonávat očekávání / lovit ve správných vodách_."


----------



## Garin

Díky všem, jakožto totální nesportovec dost často ani netuším, co si mám pod podobným příměrem představit. Myslím, že použiju něco s tou "vyšší ligou", oni si tam pak s tím přirovnáním ještě trochu pohrávají, a s tímhle to půjde nejlíp.


----------



## AllTaken

Pokusím se být stručný a moc to nepomotat. Jedná se o situaci, když kopete míč (punt=kick) co nejdále to jde, ale zároveň tak, aby vaši spoluhráči stihli doběhnout k místu dopadu a nedovolili tak protivníkovi míč chytit a zahájit protiútok (coverage = zona, kterou dokážete pokrýt/ubránit). 
Takže outpunting coverage je vlastně překopnutí zabezpečené zony. Sice míč dostanete dále, ale zase riskujete, že nikým neatakovaný soupeř míč chytí a okamžitě zahájí protiútok.

Takže hrajete víc, než na co máte, je velká šance, že to nevyjde, ale pokud to klapne, hodně tím získáte.


----------



## Garin

Díky, AllTaken, popsal jste to dokonale, že je to jasné i mně, sportovnímu analfabetovi


----------

